
Show HN: c-skeleton – Boilerplate for basic C projects and quick prototyping - jafarlihi
https://github.com/jafarlihi/c-skeleton
======
chasenjohnson
I really like what you did with the create module/header/test in the init.sh
script. Thanks for sharing!

